# any good road rides by angel camp/murphy?



## datenschwanz (Jun 20, 2004)

hi!

anyone know a good road route over by angel camp / murphy area?

thanks!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

datenschwanz said:


> hi!
> 
> anyone know a good road route over by angel camp / murphy area?
> 
> thanks!


Start in Angels camp, go north on Hwy 49 to Murphys Grade, then into "old town" Murphys. From there, take Sheep Ranch Road to Avery on Hwy 4. Cross over Hwy 4 and take Moran Road until it hits Hwy 4 again, which will be above Arnold. Then descend Hwy 4 all the way back to Angels Camp. That's probably 40-50 miles. The Moran road section probably eliminates 15 miles if that's too far. Want more miles? Go up Hwy 4 further and ride into Big Trees.

Sheep Ranch road is a decent climb, with a lot of short steep sections with generally flat in between. It's not easy, but it's not terrible either, and it really is a great ride. It's a typical old lumber/mining road that got paved at some point, so it's small and very twisting, but there's almost no traffic and there's great scenery. It splits at one point and one way goes down. Keep going up! It not obvious where it starts in Murphys, so you may need to ask.


----------

